
Tell HN: .guru domains don't work on iOS Safari. Is the TLD system broken? - andrewstuart
If you are using Safari on iOS then when you visit a .guru domain you will be sent to Google instead of the target domain.<p>Try visiting these Apple owned .guru domains from Safari on iOS:<p>apple.guru 
iphone.guru 
ipad.guru 
mac.guru
======
0x0
You might have to type [http://](http://) in front, but those domains you
listed may not have been set up with a www server? Mobile safari works fine to
open for example [http://nic.guru/](http://nic.guru/)

~~~
andrewstuart
It doesn't seem very practical to expect new user to have to type in
[http://](http://)

Do people still type in full web addresses starting with http? I thought that
ended years ago when browser started to be smarter.

~~~
recursive
If typing [http://](http://) before the url works, then obviously the TLD
system isn't broken. It's unclear that anything is broken, but if it's
anything, it would be the browser, not the domain system. The browser isn't
treating the url as a url.

------
shritesh
Now this is the reason Mozilla built the Public Suffix List.
[https://publicsuffix.org/list/](https://publicsuffix.org/list/)

------
caffeinewriter
That's much more likely to be a specific DNS-server error. Try swapping out
the DNS servers for one that's known to already work with the .guru TLD like
Google's public DNS servers.

(8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4)

------
benologist
I don't think this is specific to iOS, I can't access "apple.guru" in opera on
os x.

~~~
andrewstuart
I wonder what other TLDs are broken on Opera and Safari? A broken domain name
system is a fairly big issue isn't it? How come Icann is taking our money for
TLDs that don't work?

~~~
reubenmorais
Nothing is broken, those don't work because the domains point nowhere. You'll
notice that donuts.guru works, for example.

Edit: I was wrong.

~~~
andrewstuart
Not in Safari in iOS it doesn't. Just put in donuts.guru on its own and it
goes to Google.

~~~
hboon
Seems like it only breaks on iOS 7. Works on 6 and 8.

------
ralfn
I doubt Safari would be foolish enough to not just redirect to google based on
your DNS server telling them the domain does not exist. That would mean
locally configured domains wouldn't work.

Check your DNS settings please, before making these kinds of statements.

------
gobengo
Obligatory post to
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines)

------
blazespin
test.guru worked in yosemite Safari without [http://](http://) Anyone install
iOS 8 yet? Oh wait.. did I just break NDA... ooooops.

~~~
andrewstuart
There doesn't seem to be a problem in Safari OSX, even with older versions.

------
kjs3
iOS just knows .guru is a stupid TLD and acts appropriately.

~~~
antonwinter
lol iOS rebelling against its maker. apple.guru

